# Can't unmerge nvidia-drivers, help!

## pops45042

ok. earlier I was trying to get compiz working with the new nvidia drivers. At some point I tried to run glxgears and was met with it segfaulting. So I figured it was time to update nvidia drivers. I emerged the latest -> 9631 and exited xorg, unloaded the module and restarted X. I tried it again and the same problem glxgears segfaulted.

I went to unmerge the nvidia-drivers package and was amazed when I saw this *Quote:*   

> emerge nvidia-drivers -C
> 
> >>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:
> 
>  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
> ...

 

Two?!? wtf! So I said yes to unmerge them. The unmerge operation seems to go ok, but when it gets to the end when its supposed to switch to the xorg-x11 opengl interface it never does. It just sits there with its thumb up its @ss. I've let it sit for over 20min! It normally switches in like 30sec.

So I am forced to kill the unmerge. So then emerge doesn't think the packages got unmerged ok, and I can;t successfully re-emerge them because the damn switching opengl interface part never completes. 

Help. I'm completely pissed off at it right now. 2 hours and no luck. ;/

gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r3

portage's nvidia-drivers

xorg-server-1.1.1-r1

I'm wondering if maybe a masked package is causing an issue? I'll post it here in a sec. 

Thanks in advance,

Paul

----------

## pops45042

 *Quote:*   

> #############
> 
> # KDE stuff
> 
> ###############
> ...

 

----------

## pops45042

Does anyone know how I could "manually" unmerge these packages? Portage world file?

Does anyone know how I can re-emerge eselect? Cause eselect is fubar'd or something

----------

## pops45042

Ok, I got the drivers to uninstall. I renamed /usr/bin/eselect to something else and was able to remove them ok and then re-emerged the 9631 driver. Afterwards tried the whole eselect thing and it went through ok. 

Then I ran startx and still couldn;t fire up glxgears. Missing shared library. A few symlinks later, I'm still stuck.

```
glxinfo

glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

yet its there... 

```
linuxbox tls # pwd

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls

linuxbox tls # ls -l

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   25 Dec  8 20:14 libnvidia-tls.so -> libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9631

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   25 Dec  8 20:14 libnvidia-tls.so.1 -> libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9631

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2324 Dec  8 20:14 libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9631
```

Any ideas people?

----------

